# Oh, so Happy! No More boarding!



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Glad to hear that! I love being at my own place.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Congrats! But we need pictures! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jethroish (Sep 19, 2009)

Sunny said:


> Congrats! But we need pictures!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL. Let me get moved in first.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I really like caring for my own horses but I sometimes board to be around other people and have an indoor arena. After 10 years at home it sometimes is hard to get motivated


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## jethroish (Sep 19, 2009)

The day has come. Still have things to move to new home, but our 2 boys now have their own field. YEAH!!!!


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Congratulations! There are lots of advantages to having your horse at home.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Good for you!!!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats, having a place of your own is fantastic! I loved having my boys at my barn, until we lost our home and had to move due to issues with my father being a useless alcoholic and not paying child support. So now I'm back to boarding and boy do I miss having my own barn.

Pictures as soon as you have them would be fabulous!


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

Congrats! I know the feeling of having your horse at home! I was so disappointed when I had to bring my boy back to boarding for the winter ( boo.) I hope you have loads of fun! =D


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Yippie! That is great! I can't wait until I bring Tequila home I will be able to see her pasture from my front porch. ; )


----------



## silverado (May 28, 2011)

Congratulations! We just bought 7 acres, and built a small barn there. We have to sell our house before we can build a small home there. I am trying to figure out how much land to fence in with electric wire. How much did you have fenced in? What kind of fencing do you have? I was thinking of maybe 1 1/2 for now, and the following year or so, maybe another acre. I have waited about 35 years for this! I am still boarding, till we are able to move. You must be having alot of fun having your horse there! I just have 1 horse, but would like to get alittle buddy for him.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yay!! Congrats to you!!! I can't wait to get my own pasture    I know you must be ridiculously excited!!


----------



## silverado (May 28, 2011)

I am excited, but alittle overwhelmed too! Thinking about the fencing, building the stall, etc, is exciting, expensive, and alittle confusing making decisions. lol I know it will be so much better having my horse in the back yard. Only thing yet, is we have to sell our house, before we can build a small one there. I may have to drive about 9 miles to get there. I have a nice neighbor across the road there, who said I can board my horse there as long as I have too. There is only 1 other horse there, and he has 10 acres and a nice small barn with nice stalls. I know he would be well taken care of there, until we can live ourselves across the road. I'm not sure I want to leave my horse all alone there, at our barn, until we can get settled there too. I'm not sure if the man would care to go over by us to let my horse in, if the weather got bad, etc, cuz he is in his 70's, and I don't want to put alot on him


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

*Nothing *beats having your horse at home!! I feel your excitement, because that was me just this past July! Congratulations!!!!!

p.s. The stable where my horse was boarded before bringing her home was awesome, however, but I love my horse with all my heart and couldn't wait to have her home!!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your exciting news! 
This is what I would probably do if I were you - I'd take the kind offer of boarding your horse at the neighbor's until you have everything set at your new place. I would not put your horse out there alone, (even if you're only 9 mi away), due to stress on the horse, and a possible illness, injury, or other matter that would go undetected. 
It seems like a great opportunity to have your horse in a well-cared for environment close to the sights and smells of his/her future home!! Perfect.
I read a few good books from the library on backyard horsekeeping, and we ended up building a 14x14 slant-roof run-in shelter, and chose 5' non-climb horse fencing with T-posts. The 8' gate was very affordable at TSC, as were all of the various necessities ( water trough, corner feeder, hay rack, etc.). I bought all these items in increments, so when moving day came for my horse, I felt very organized and prepared.
Good luck with your building/planning - I was just there a few months ago myself! Very exciting, and you'll love it!!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi, Calmwaters!
I had a huge smile when I read your post - I hope you can bring your horse home soon, and know the infinite pleasure of being able to simply walk out the door day or night, stroke your horse's nose, give a hug and a carrot_, just because you can_!!!! Nothing compares!!!! Good luck!


----------



## silverado (May 28, 2011)

It sounds really nice the way you set things up! You are right about keeping my horse by the neighbor's for now. I have confidence he will be well taken care of, as I have known the man's good reputation well over 35 years ago! Its just awesome it happened that he moved to that area over something like 5 years ago, and we just happen to find 7 acres for sale across from him! We finally have someone looking at our house this sat. We had it for sale for 3 weeks now. I know it could be nothing, but I hope that sometime hopefully before spring we sell. We will be moving 2 1/2 hrs north, living in our cottage, until hopefully someday soon we can build a small house on that land, and rent out the other. My grandma was born in crystal Falls MI, so I went to upper MI alot! We went to Iron River somewhat too. I think I like the electro braid for electric fence. Maybe we could fence in about 1 1/2 acres next year. I found an "arc horse stall" front with door, and they seem to be made well, and are reasonable. How many horses do you have? I do want my horse to have a buddy. The neighbor man lost a horse he had for 20 years, about 2 weeks ago. He was 24. That was hard on him. He now has a 18 mo old colt, but that colt is the most loving horse I have ever met, since my horse over 35 years ago, I had back then! He grabbed my jacket and held it.I had my jacket on the ground. ThenI put my jacket all around his back, head, etc, he was great-didn't care a bit, and wanted to be hugged alot! I wish my gelding would be that sweet, but my horse is a great guy tho. I hope they will get along well. I am not worried about the colt giving a hard time, but rather my horse was the boss in the herd of 4. I think the colt will give in to mine being the leader, and hopefully all will go well. Not sure when and if he will be gelded, so will have to see. Any advice, I'm always glad to get it, from someone who has done, what I am hoping to do-have my horse with me! Thankyou!


----------



## silverado (May 28, 2011)

Just wanted to mention that I have that book you mentioned, and got Cherry Hill's dvd on building a barn, etc. I read some other books too, to get back into relearning how to keep a horse at home. The last time I had, I lived still with my mom and dad. lol. Otherwise I had to be a board person.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

You're welcome! Sounds like your neighbor is a gem, and a good situation for your horse! Neat story about having fun with the little colt playing with your jacket!
I'm unsure if you are going live on the 7 acres across from your neighbor, or will be living 2 1/2 hrs north of your neighbor? Anyway.....
To answer your question - I have one horse, and she's a 20 yr. old registered QH (people are surprised to hear she's 20, as she doesn't look it!). I mentioned in a previous post that the *only *reason why I have her here at home as a single horse is because I have the time to spend with her/care/feed/ride/etc. as I have a small business out of my home. Even then, I really, carefully weighed the pros and cons, talked to some seasoned horse owners, and after taking all into consideration it was the perfect situation for us. She is a seasoned mare, and noted for being well adapted to boot. Those things considered was the only reason I have her by herself. I can be with her all the time, (practically - one does have to run errands, keep appts., etc. even in the wilderness!) But it's proven to be wonderful for us!!! I love it, and she's happy and healthy, and that's what matters most! 
Hope all goes well with your plans, and by the way, Crystal Falls, MI is one of the most lovely spots on the planet!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Cherry Hill's advice is like gospel for horses!


----------



## silverado (May 28, 2011)

We have our house for sale where we live, and when we move, it will be 2 1/2 hrs up north. We will live in our cottage, but our land is 9 miles away, with the place I will be boarding, across the road from the land. The plan is to someday build a small home there(hopefully sooner) and rent out the cottage for extra income. Your mare sounds real special! My gelding is 18. He spent over half his life teaching kids how to ride, taken them on trails, and did day camps for kids. He had been in parades, and used as a 4-h horse. Now he is mine, still stays boarded there, and is semi retired. He will be taking kids out trick or treating on the trails, with buckets of candy hanging off the branches! He does that every year!


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol that is so funny to me because I was so excited to get my horse off my friends land and into a barn. I think I may have just gotten extremely lucky and found an awesome barn. But congrats to you on the new house! And I agree we need lots of pretty pictures!


----------

